# Mountain Buddy



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

Hi All,

Been living in the Basque Country for over 10 years and recently lost a couple of my mountain buddies because they have moved away. Assuming this COVID19 thing does eventually run its course and the state of alarm finishes, would anyone out there be willing to meet up and take a trip to the Pyrenees together?. ...Or maybe just getting a thread started to discuss future plans is more realistic. Always game for doing things more locally too (eventually!). I'm based near Donostia - San Sebastian. I do a lot of different activities including Mountain biking, cycling, running, hiking, easy rock climbing, ice climbing, high altitude rough bivi camping and general Pyranean mountaineering.

I'm a middle aged male from the Uk, happily married to a local girl with two kids together :juggle:, got transport, got gear. Done many trips with people of all ages and levels of experience.

I'm all ears,

Chris


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

Nice to see things getting better with the confinement, we can already get out plenty with the mountain bike.


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

I've started to get out to the Pyrenees on a regular basis again now since the lock down, more recently I've been mountain biking in Guara with some locals.

If there are any native English speakers looking to head to the mountains I'm always keen for an adventure.


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

I'm still here playing in the mountains.


----------



## GaliciaD (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi Chris, I recently move from the UK, but on the other side of the peninsula in Galicia. Keen on adventure and cycling, once the local restrictions will end. Hopefully next week we will be allowed out more. Certainly going back to Spanish lessons at the Escuela de Idiomas will help with settling in.


----------



## ChrisTea (May 14, 2020)

Hi Danny (I found you name in another one of your posts),

You are a long way from where I live (Donostia-San Sebastian) but it is still good to get a reply from and englishman interested in outdoor type adventures. Possibly we could get some things done in the Picos de Europa in the future, that works out at about halfway ish. You should definitely get stuck into the spanish leassons for a year or so when you get the chance again, you will get closer to the locals sooner that way, plus you will have a lot more motivation to do it now, that motivation only fades with the years. If you manage to get out on an adventure anytime soon let me know, I would be intersted to hear about what you get up to.

Cheers,

Chris


----------

